# G0602 reverse tumbler gears



## Loafy (Apr 30, 2011)

here a couple of photos of my reverse tumbler gear set up
this shows it in reverse or cutting to the right. the spindle step pulley removed for a better view.


this is the complete assembly with the switching plate. Only 3 extra holes are drilled in the lathe to mount the assembly.


here is the lathe with a new brass knob, that I think should be standard on these lathe, forward, neutral, and reverse.


you can see the complete project on this forum "projects in metal"


----------

